# Obamacare vs medicare



## VK2205 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum and inquiring for my mom, who's 73 years old. She is an immigrant and not eligible for premium fee medicare. She just got eligible to buy medicare if she wants. 
she has 2 options

1. Buy Obamacare : About $400 a month premium for bronze plan; Deductible $6000. This means, they wont pay anything for the first 6000 and then they will pay 100% (minus small co-pay.)

2. Buy Medicare. This would be about 400 a month for part A, Part B is another $105. Not sure how much is Part c and D.    

I don't know much about medicare and neither does she.

Can anyone help please?

She's physically fit now, but everyone ages and may need medical care. I want to do everything I can to help her properly in this. thank you and God Bless,


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2015)

Why isn't she eligible for the Medicare?


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 24, 2015)

If she goes with Medicare her deductible will be much smaller. Talk to a SHIP representative in your area to find out what kind of Medicare supplement and Medicare advantage plans will be available to her in that area.


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 24, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Why isn't she eligible for the Medicare?



You or a spouse need to work 40 quarters or 10 years and pay FICA tax out of your paycheck to receive Medicare part A at no cost.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

Call social Security Administration and they will explain it in detail, that way you get accurate information.


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Call social Security Administration and they will explain it in detail, that way you get accurate information.


 
From Medicare.gov


HomeYour Medicare costsPart A costs


Medicare 2015 costs at a glance


Part A costs
How much does Part A cost?


You usually don't pay a monthly premium for Medicare Part A (Hospital Insurance) coverage if you or your spouse paid Medicare taxes while working. This is sometimes called "premium-free Part A."


If you buy Part A, you'll pay up to $407 each month.


But, most people get premium-free Part A. You can get premium-free Part A at 65 if:


You already get retirement benefits from Social Security or the Railroad Retirement Board.
You're eligible to get Social Security or Railroad benefits but haven't filed for them yet.
You or your spouse had Medicare-covered government employment.
If you're under 65, you can get premium-free Part A if:


You got Social Security or Railroad Retirement Board disability benefits for 24 months.
You have End-Stage Renal Disease (ESRD) and meet certain requirements.
In most cases, if you choose to buy Part A, you must also have Medicare Part B (Medical Insurance) and pay monthly premiums for both.


----------

